# Correct Tyre Pressure ?



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi all, 
We have a Benimar Aereo 6000 ST on a Fiat Ducato Maxi chassis with 205/75 R16C tyres and air suspension. In the Fiat handbook the stated tyre pressure is 5.5 bar all round whilst in the Benimar handbook the stated tyre pressure is 4.5 bar all round.
Any advice on which pressure we should go with, will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,
Wayne & Alison. :?


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

First read the threads on this site regarding tyre pressures and you'll find a very helpful chart compiled from a lot of input. Secondly email Michelin customer helpline with van and axle weigths and you'll get a very informative answer.
My Fiat Ducato plate states 5 bar (72.5psi) and I am now down to 54/56
psi with much less road noise and no noticeablechange in wear rates
paul


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I agree with Paul, the Fiat stated pressures are for maximum axle loading. The Benimar figures are very likely more suitable. 

Trevor


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
The fiat rating is actually the maximum pressure the tyres will take and not related to axle loading. At maximum axle loading you will find the corrosponding pressures will be a lot lower. Probably in the order of 60 to 65 psi but I have not checked out the acxle weights for the maxi and also the air suspension may allow a heavier axle loading on the rear.

You certainly do not wamt to be putting in the max tyre pressure of 5.5 bar so would go for the 65psi meantime whoch is probably the maximum allowed for normal commercial tyres not canping tyres.
From memory without searching for the chart, I think the front maximum oading corrosponds to max 60psi after allowing a 10% increase for extra loading when braking.

As mentioned above, best way is to get the axles weighed when you are normally laden and then ask tyre manufacturer.

Over inflated tyres give you a bumpy ride, things rattle more, loss of grip when accellerating and braking and much higher tyre wear.
You will also probably find you are less prone to sway to the side when a lorry passes you or you pass it on a motorway with the correct tyre pressures. 

Another piont on new Motorhomes is the front wheel tracking. Some manufactures do not check the tracking after coachbuilding. The tracking has been set by Fiat for an unladed bare chassis vehicle. The motor home builder needs to adjust for a diffrent ride height taken up when he has done his bit - not all do. If you are not sure, ask the maufacture if they check the tracking, if they don't, get it checked. 

Jon

Edit, removed reference to Bessacar - got confused over names.


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, will drop the tyre pressures tomorrow as we are currently suffering the symptoms you described (road noise, bumpy ride etc) once again MHF members to the rescue.

Thanks once again,
Wayne & Alison.


----------



## Horsey (May 10, 2005)

Anyone with an Alko Chassis conversion will find the correct tyre pressure in the Alko handbook, which differ totally with the motorhome manufacturers recommendations. 

I have a tag axle Fiat Alko which has (f) 4.5 bar (r's) 3.5 bar, as Alko recommend. Handles a dream, bounced all over with wrong pressures as per delivery!


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*tyre pressures*

hi all,
with ref to tyre pressure.
the rating on the tyre wall is from tyre manufactures [they are all different] michelin on 205/70/15 state max 80 psi @ max weight 1200kg so if you dont have max weight you do don't need all that air.
we run 3500kg with air ride all the time and have found 75psi rear and 65psi front without the tyres getting unduly hot. the continentals fitted to mercs run at 65psi full load at the same weight as michelins[80psi] due to different tyres construction.

REMEMBER should your tyres explode due to underinflation and police investigate YOU are liable not tyre manufacturer.

tramp


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

fiat simonstone bristol returned my van after some work had been carry out with 30 lb psi less then when it went to them and all the dust caps missing my local tyre fitter checked and reinflated them to 65 psi it's all to do with the type of tyre fitted camping or non camping


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

My last enquiry of Michelin was for a Benimar Europe 6000ST (uprated to 3850kg), and I requested the appropriate tyre pressures for the maximum front and rear axle loads.

Q&A posted for info as follows:

In the past, you have kindly quoted me appropriate tyre pressures for a motorhome which allowed me to correct a very harsh ride. I wonder whether you could do the same for my current vehicle. Could you quote me the appropriate pressures for Michelin Camping 215/75 R16C at axle loads of 1850kg and 2120kg respectively. Currently running at Fiat recommended presuures of 79.5psi all round. Thanks in anticipation. 

Thank you for your recent e-mail.

The pressures that we would recommend based on the loads quoted are as follows;
-

Front axle 1850kg - 60psi
Rear axle 2120kg - 64psi.


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks again for all the repies.Didn,t realise changing the tyre pressure could make all the difference to the van  

Wayne and Alison.


----------

